# Не собираются evince и awesome.

## madspace

После последнего обновления не собираются evince и awesome.

Используется USE="-dbus" и dbus замаскирован.

----------

## megabaks

сколько инфы - тут тебе и версии и логи...

----------

## TigerJr

 *madspace wrote:*   

> После последнего обновления не собираются evince и awesome.
> 
> Используется USE="-dbus" и dbus замаскирован.

 

В багзилу тебя https://bugs.gentoo.org

----------

